# Gasoline & Caffeine - Montréal Car Meet



## louisalvarado (May 12, 2017)

SO JULY 23RD I WILL BE CO-HOSTING A CAR MEET. ALTHOUGH THIS IS A "BRING ANY CAR EVENT", I EXPECT TO SEE SOME CHEVY'S. IF YOUR FROM THE ONTARIO/QUEBEC, FEEL FREE TO COME STOP BY FOR A COUPLE HOURS 

Gasoline & Caffeine will be hosting their first car meet July 23rd, 2017! All makes and models are welcome including bikes! Location is still to be determined (if you have any ideas or your own lot, let us know!). Coffee will be served free of charge (while quantities last). Giveaway supplied by SOLD INTL and StickerBoost! Make sure to check this day off your calendar! 10:00AM to 12:00PM. Be there.

Follow the event on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/events/1706...A%22null%22%7D

Follow on Instagram:

https://www.instagram.com/gasolineandcaffeine/

Get 15% off your order:

https://www.stickerboost.com/ref/gasolineandcaffeine/


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Also close by to upstate New York and Vermont.


----------



## louisalvarado (May 12, 2017)

Yup


----------

